# Please say a quick prayer for my mom



## j_seph (Oct 13, 2011)

She had an MRI the last on her side and all looked good. They said there was a spot that showed on her hip bone so they wanted to do a bone scan today. She is over there now waiting, they have to give you a shot then you wait for 3 hours for it to go through your system then they do the scan. We are thinking it is nothing more than arthritis since she is in pretty darn good health but you know how doctors scare ya by not telling you nothing but go have a test. Please pray that all is well.
Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2011)

Consider it done. Mama`s are precious. Treasure them while you have them.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 13, 2011)

Done! May God bless and take care of your Mom!


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 13, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Prayer sent


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry I am late to this. My Prayers are added.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 18, 2011)

Sent.


----------



## CAL (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## PurpleRose (Oct 18, 2011)

Prayer sent


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 19, 2011)

Prayers sent.
Give us an update when you can!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks gals and guys, it's been what seemed like a long wait but they called with the results this morning and said all looked good other than some arthritis on her hip. Praise be to God


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2011)

I`m glad for you Joe. I know it had to have been a worrisome thing.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 19, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 19, 2011)

Praying for Joe's Momma.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 23, 2011)

praying for your mom


----------



## southwoodshunter (Nov 17, 2011)

So glad to hear she is gonna be ok Joe... 
like you said they make it scary when they make you wait and don't tell you much... 
glad she's doing better


----------

